# Beautiful water cooled rig



## sladesurfer (Dec 11, 2007)

Amazing how clean/sleek looking it is.. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=34877&page=243



SiNiSon said:


> Shh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SiNiSon said:


> A shot from the back... ill post more after we do the UV shots..


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet rig.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 11, 2007)

That gave me a chubby!


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome rig!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 11, 2007)

even the back plane looks good damn!!


----------



## Cuzza (Dec 11, 2007)

Man that is hot. Or cool. Or both! Definitely the best looking water cooling setup I've ever seen. I'd almost consider having water cooling if I could have it looking that good.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Dec 11, 2007)

Seems like a lot of junctions where a leak could spring eventually but otherwise it looks amazing.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 11, 2007)

makes me all wet just looking at it..
I just bought me one a TJ07 case I cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice,shows just how good the TJ07 is.Very strange water loop tho'


----------



## membreya (Dec 11, 2007)

very sweet..is that BTX though, it looks back-to-front


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope its upside down atx,lots of cases are like this now,especially lian li vxxxx cases.


----------



## membreya (Dec 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Nope its upside down atx,lots of cases are like this now,especially lian li vxxxx cases.



Thanks for that mate, can see that now I look properly (especially the location of the IO panel)

Anyone know where you can source one of those LCDs for system monitoring?


----------



## v-zero (Dec 11, 2007)

Pure filth!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2007)

@ tigger...Im thinkin the top tube is for filling the system( no res), and the bottom tube is possibly a drain?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

Weird,but i can see what you mean.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 11, 2007)

membreya said:


> Thanks for that mate, can see that now I look properly (especially the location of the IO panel)
> 
> Anyone know where you can source one of those LCDs for system monitoring?



You get them  Here.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2007)

That is the most beautiful system I've ever seen.  I love the wrapped sata and atx cables!


----------



## Darknova (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm confused...the TJ07 isn't inverted ATX...


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

That beauty is enough to get me thinking about going water. Mine would not turn out so pretty though.  Also, that better be a damn good pump with all the 90 degree angles in that loop.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry but if they got rid of those elbows and t's in the lines it be better.


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 11, 2007)

damm that is truly a bitchin rig


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't see a way to get any more info at murderbox.com...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 11, 2007)

That has to be the best set up I have ever seen in my entire life. I'm completely in awe!



Now all I have to do is create the SFF equivalent... ^^


----------



## technicks (Dec 11, 2007)

OMFG.

That is CRAZY.
The nicest case i have ever seen. Drool.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 11, 2007)

All those T junctions and elbows are a poor design and just slow down your flow, if not creating heat build up in the lines with the reduced flow. 

However I agree it is a very nice looking box.


----------



## technicks (Dec 11, 2007)

Not true when you have a big enough pump.
Then the 90* bends are no problem.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

The back shot - for those interested


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 11, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> @ tigger...Im thinkin the top tube is for filling the system( no res), and the bottom tube is possibly a drain?



I think the tube going up is ALSO used to 'catch' air bubles to keep them out of the loop,  others on that site seem to use them too.



erocker said:


> That is the most beautiful system I've ever seen.  I love the wrapped sata and atx cables!



Not "wrapped", they are sleeved, which means he took all the connectors apart and sleeved the individual wires.  I guess thats just as much work as wrapping, need a molex pin tool to do it with though.


----------



## technicks (Dec 11, 2007)

I once did my whole psu like that. After a few wires


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 11, 2007)

Anybody else notice the 24 pin connector? each wire sleeved individually


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

sladesurfer said:


> Anybody else notice the 24 pin connector? each wire sleeved individually



Yup. Insane amount of time/patience. Although, I think, in the XS thread, he said he miscalculated some measurements of the ATX cable, and thats why he went that route.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 11, 2007)

Even the back is tidy :O 

 He did do an awesome job throughout.


----------

